# Recovery Drive Windows 10



## BtF8i4 (Apr 20, 2010)

I'm trying to create a recovery drive in Windows 10. I check the box to "include system files", but I get the error message: "Can't back up system files to the recovery drive. A problem occurred while creating the recovery drive." I don't get this message when I don't try to include the system files. How can I correct this?


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

How big is the drive you are copying to ?
It should have said, if there is not enough space 
but worth checking


----------



## BtF8i4 (Apr 20, 2010)

etaf said:


> How big is the drive you are copying to ?
> It should have said, if there is not enough space
> but worth checking


The drive is 4gb, which is supposed to be enough....


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

I dont think so - the windows 10 PCs I have created a recovery ONLY drive for have asked for 8GB 
windows 8/8.1 used 16GB and on HP 32GB (last HP it needed 18GB)

see the attached screen shot - for JUST the recovery drive and NO other files


----------



## BtF8i4 (Apr 20, 2010)

etaf said:


> I dont think so - the windows 10 PCs I have created a recovery ONLY drive for have asked for 8GB
> windows 8/8.1 used 16GB and on HP 32GB (last HP it needed 18GB)
> 
> see the attached screen shot - for JUST the recovery drive and NO other files
> ...


That's interesting. I didn't get that prompt when I tried. In fact, it allowed me to select my 4gb USB drive. So I guess the question is "What is the minimum actual size a USB drive can be to make a recovery drive including system files for Windows 10?" Has Microsoft published this information?


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

try running the recovery without the USB drive in - you should get the same message

http://windows.microsoft.com/en-gb/windows-8/create-usb-recovery-drive

I suspect it will depend on how much is included by the manufacturer on the recovery partition
As a lot of manufacturers include a lot of bloatware

As i say HP needed 32GB USB and partitioned 32GB and created 18GB
Other PCs on the same windows - use 16GB USB drives and partition 16GB 
I use 32GB drives for all recovery creation , just in case and not much difference in price 
so I notice what size the USB has been partitioned


----------



## BtF8i4 (Apr 20, 2010)

etaf said:


> I dont think so - the windows 10 PCs I have created a recovery ONLY drive for have asked for 8GB
> windows 8/8.1 used 16GB and on HP 32GB (last HP it needed 18GB)
> 
> see the attached screen shot - for JUST the recovery drive and NO other files
> ...


I tried and unfortunately I got the error message "Cannot create the recovery drive. An error occurred while creating the recovery drive." However, it didn't tell me what the error was.

It would be nice if it said something like your current USB drive is too small or if it is some other error going on. Would also be nice if it told you what size USB drive will be needed for your particular job, given that's system dependent.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

if you unplug the USB drives
and then run the recovery - it should tell you - like my screen shot did

if you are getting that error - without the drive in , then theres an issue with the recovery 
i have only made DVD from Win10 so far 

I know HP had issues with the sandisk make and advised not to use
what make is the USB you are using


----------



## BtF8i4 (Apr 20, 2010)

With no USB drive plugged in it just gives me the message: "Cannot create the recovery drive. An error occurred while creating the recovery drive." This is the same message I get with a Scandisk USB drive plugged in. I have not tried DVD.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

sounds like an issue with the recovery partition if it cannot create the recovery, and setup ready to put onto USB

you can create a windows 10 recovery USB or DVD from here
https://www.microsoft.com/en-gb/software-download/windows10

As i understand it , creating the DVD or USB will only work on PCs that have been upgraded to windows 10 and activated


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

The reason for the error message - when you include system files has not to the best of my knowledge been fully established
Some people have reported it was apparently caused by third party programs using backups which prevent the creation of the recovery drive on 10
http://answers.microsoft.com/en-us/...0/be343c15-b2bf-4c62-ad10-e6b79dc29be9?auth=1
ON 7 and 8.1 the recovery drive unless, the box was checked to include the recovery partition - from the manufacturer eg Dell etc, created a recovery drive that allowed ONLY the boot to advanced boot options, when that could not be achieved from within Windows and then the various recovery options of restore points, system image recovery from a connected external hard drive OR if the box was checked to include the recovery partition - going back to as was when sold.

On 10 as I understand it is different and if the include system files is not checked you are back to what you had on the old recovery drive on 8.1
If the box is checked it then allows you to go back direct from the recovery drive to the clean install of 10 by using the install.wim file

please see this link
https://www.winhelp.us/create-a-recovery-drive-in-windows-8.html
and on the link this paragraph



> Windows 10's System Repair Disc is again similar to the Windows 7 version, but Recovery Drive contains a 2-4 gigabyte WIM (Windows Imaging File Format) file that can be used to perform a clean install of Windows using the backup of volume/partition layout of your device's hard drive or SSD (the backup files are also stored on the USB drive).
> This also means that Windows 10 Recovery Drive is very device-specific when using the new Recover from a drive feature. This is how Windows 10 Recovery Drive differs from that of Windows 8 and 8.1


----------

